# Crenichla Lenticulata



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Very shy fish. I've had her in the 360 for several months and I still need to use a 300mm lens to get a half decent pic of her.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great looking lent. Mine only comes out for food, otherwise he stays in his hollow log.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! She is becoming a little more adventurous, but it's definitely driven by her appetite.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, but the extra wait is worth it!!! She's beautiful!!! Lents are one of the nicest looking pikes.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

she deff a bueat


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

wow very nice pictures, is that a 300mm macro lense or just a telophoto one


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

fishyink, this is a telephoto lens.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

I know this is a rather late post but I came across this post in my search on the "lent". Gorgeous fish! I hope she is still doing well!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Notrevo said:


> I know this is a rather late post but I came across this post in my search on the "lent". Gorgeous fish! I hope she is still doing well!


Thanks, and yes she is doing just fine, ruling over a huge piece of driftwood like a queen.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I have heard she is in advertising now :wink:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

RayQ said:


> I have heard she is in advertising now :wink:


Yep.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats on the ad! Beautiful fish well deserving of the ad, but I have seen enough of your photos to know a large majority of the credit goes to your skill with a camera.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Best guess...how large is she...and does she co-habitate?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

clgkag said:


> Congrats on the ad! Beautiful fish well deserving of the ad, but I have seen enough of your photos to know a large majority of the credit goes to your skill with a camera.


Thanks.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Notrevo said:


> Best guess...how large is she...and does she co-habitate?


She's about 14" and lives in an 8x3x2 360 with stingrays, an asian arowana, a few tigerfish ( datnoides) and a pair of ripsaw cats.  She holds her own and doesn't go out of her way to fight with anyone.


----------

